# Anyone else seeing movement?



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Where I'm at (CA) I have seen a lot of military movement today (in the sky). Had a C-130 fly over this morning and lots of, what I think are, Apaches moving around. I see this from time to time but today a lot more in the air. Anyone else notice anything where you are?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I just came back from a trip south to Victoria and the surounding area. I saw 2 trains moving through victoria and both had military equipment on them Tanks, Transports and a lot of them were under cover. Didn't think much at the time although 2 in one day is out of the norm.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Probably nothing but with all that's going on with Putin these days it makes you wonder.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm north of pendelton and south of march. There's always movement!

No I haven't noticed much any more movement than normal. When I head out later, I'll keep an eye open though.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It makes sence. I have noticed a lot of stored military vehicles latey in Houston as well. Now that you mention it, a couple of weeks ago I remember being at a job site here in Houston and seeing a large formation of Blackhawks following the I10 corridor. ( One of the to many freeways here ) I remember because we all looked up and commented on why there and why so many. there were 5 or 6 flying single file right up the freeway. Makes you wonder sometimes what's going on.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We do have a ot of basis here as does Cali. Maybe nothing.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I work in Jacksonville, just a few miles from Naval Air Station Jacksonville, perhaps 20 miles from Mayport Naval Station, and maybe 30 miles from Camp Blanding, an Army installation.
Our homestead is in the country, and by happenstance is in the flight path for Navy & Marine helicopters from NAS JAX and Mayport going on training flights to where ever it is they go.
Also nearby is the Marine overseas shipment port at Blount Island. During the height of Iraq/Afganistan war it was common to see many, many lowboys hauling every thing from Humvees to Amtracks on the local roads.

My observations lately:
In the city - Naval air traffic is normal; no Army convoys on the road at this time (too early for National Guard summer training).
Out by the Okefenokee Swamp - just the usual 6 to 10 Blackhawks plus a Chinook or two a couple times a month, usually after dark.
On the highways between Blount Island and the Marine Depot near Macon - almost zero.
Mayport Naval Station has most ships deployed, but this is normal.

In other words, situation is normal here.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Its that weekend for the reservist. Nothing special but its worth keeping an eye on em right?


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Where I'm at (CA) I have seen a lot of military movement today (in the sky). Had a C-130 fly over this morning and lots of, what I think are, Apaches moving around. I see this from time to time but today a lot more in the air. Anyone else notice anything where you are?


Don't sweat it.

The C-130 and the Apaches were just scouting out new golf courses for Obama to play on.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Saw several KY ANG C-130's flying yesterday but for the most part their ramp has looked normal for the last week or so.
There was a military 757 on their ramp a few weeks ago and I never did find out what that was about ?


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I've noticed a considerable increase in activity from Camp Williams (armored vehicles, MRAPS, etc.), as well as Blackhawk and Apache traffic overhead during the last few months. I've watched Apaches perform maneuvers (circling, diving, hovering, etc.) over populated residential areas...almost as if they were tracking individual cars or vehicles.

I watched one circle a particular area of Utah county for a half hour or more over the weekend. 

Strange stuff.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I live near a few bases and I'm used to seeing them come and go but today seemed extra heavy. Also live near the naval weapons base in so cal and we had 2 aircraft carriers sitting off the coast all weekend (guessing ready to stock up). But that is a very rare sight.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Down by me Apaches, A-10s and Blackhawks are out and about constantly.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Think I heard on either Fox or the hateful right wing radio Obummer is sending 3 Thousand troops..coming from some where in GA. Fort Stewart maybe? and mustering them up in Germany along with a bunch of other exotic man toys. Wonder if that could be part of the hum bub? They supposed to scare the Ruskies out of the Ukraine or something crazy like that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The day I don't see movement is the day I retired, got fired or expired.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

It's most likely just the NG practicing. From time to time they do it were I'm at.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Airshow this weekend, and I live just miles from an AFB. Wouldn't have noticed if there was a squadron of Tu-95s flying overhead.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Where I'm at (CA) I have seen a lot of military movement today (in the sky). Had a C-130 fly over this morning and lots of, what I think are, Apaches moving around. I see this from time to time but today a lot more in the air. Anyone else notice anything where you are?


Holy Cow ! How odd you should start this thread. I saw a Apache gunship fly over our house Sunday afternoon. What appear to be rocket pods mounted on both sides. Came inlow but not extremely fast about 500 feet above the tree line. When I heard it I had time to get outside to see if going over the back yard.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

You guys would have a cow if you were in Jacksonville the month before the Iraq invasion kicked off.
The ENTIRE 101st Airmobile Division helicopter assets flew into Jax NAS to be shrink wrapped and put onto ships to go to the combat zone. For three days hundreds upon hundreds of helicopters flew over the city at about 1,000 feet. 
I had not seen that many birds since Vietnam. It was better than sex!!

Heck, Ol' Denton may have been on one of the birds.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I've noticed a lot of movement lately. I live near Red River Army Depot. They are responsible for restoration and upgrading equipment such as the Bradley and Hummers. Trainload after Trainload coming in from the sandbox for repainting and repairs. Seems most are going in desert tan and coming out woodland with upgraded armor. Strange...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mmm Woodland. Huh?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

That means to me there are no plans to go back to the Middle East.
Getting back to preparing for Europe of the Korean peninsular.
Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea...Nothing to worry about here folks. Move long. Move along please. LOL


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I've noticed a lot of movement lately. I live near Red River Army Depot. They are responsible for restoration and upgrading equipment such as the Bradley and Hummers. Trainload after Trainload coming in from the sandbox for repainting and repairs. *Seems most are going in desert tan and coming out woodland with upgraded armor.* Strange...


Spooky...


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Read about a Defcon 3,condition yellow yesterday,due to the Russians doing maneuvers.they called up 40,000 troops,all surface ships and subs.so I have read as of yesterday.although a lot of hams on the west coast were excited about it.its not a government site so,I wont link it.reports on the west coast of possible mobilizations and "hostile actors" many radio reports of heightened base alert and Canadian air force involvment

Nothing on the US or Canadian media about it.

We were probably getting ready to go full Nuke just in case as Putin is the A-hole he is.:deadhorse:

Google it up.Defcon warning system.com.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

We are winding down to peacetime garrison operations again. And winding up for ISIS. Nto sure how that works, but you should see lots of movement. Stuff being transported for storage, and other stuff being prepped to go back.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> That means to me there are no plans to go back to the Middle East.
> Getting back to preparing for Europe of the Korean peninsular.
> Nothing to worry about.


Korea, or the continued pushing of Russia? If the vehicles are for the continued poking and taunting of the Kremlin? If that be the case, they must assume there is time to transport the equipment to Europe before Putin finally snaps, crackles and pops. On the other hand, Putin knows more about what our government is doing than we do. Will he wait, or will he react preemptively?

I hope it is just Korea.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Korea, or the continued pushing of Russia? If the vehicles are for the continued poking and taunting of the Kremlin? If that be the case, they must assume there is time to transport the equipment to Europe before Putin finally snaps, crackles and pops. On the other hand, Putin knows more about what our government is doing than we do. Will he wait, or will he react preemptively?
> 
> I hope it is just Korea.


I read on the news yesterday that Putin considered going nuclear over the Crimea.
But that was most likely Putin just verbally sticking it to our Wussy In Chief.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If Putin where smart he would start now. Obama has no clue how to run a country let alone a war. Obama would try to negotiate from a position of weakness and incompetence. We would be doomed. Now, where did I put that Russian translation book............


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We have quite a few tax dollars flying over our house usually daily. A couple of Chinooks holding close to nose to tail..then some of the little fighter looking dudes come whipping by. Then the cop chopper flys over with a bright like looking for democrat car burglars. Hopefully. Aint seen non of that action lately. They must be putting the resources to better use.


----------

